# Applying a colour change across many photos.



## cptkremmen (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new to Lightroom 4 but thanks to Victoria's book doing fairly well.  

OK I can adjust a specific picture how I want it, and I have learnt to then select a lot of similar pics and sync the adjustments which "Overwrites" the original settings. In other words in temperature was 4,000 and i changed it to 5,000 it changes to 5,000 on every picture.

Instead say i changed the picture from 4,000 to 4,100 and wanted to ADD that 100 temperature to all my other selected pics.

they will not all end up at 4,100 but they will all end up 100 higher than they started.....  HOW do I do that.

Ta

Andy


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome to the LR Forums!

Realistically you cannot do this in Lightroom. Presets, Syncing and Autosync are not adjustable in a relative fashion. They will always replace the value rather than increment it.

The Quick Develop panel in the Library module is the only place with relative adjustments. Temperature has two controls: the single arrow and the double arrow. You cannot set the value of either. At 4000° K, the single arrow bumps you 220° and the double arrow bumps 1009° on the test image I used. These controls are not granular enough to give you the 100° you are after.  

If you cannot see the Temperature controls in QD Panel,expand the little black arrow to the right of the White Balance pull-down.


----------



## cptkremmen (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi there,

I will have a look. 100 degrees was just an example, 200 degrees is fine.

I am surprised there is no relativistic adjustments, effectively you are doing that with say exposure adjustments.

Appreciate the answer

Andy


----------



## cptkremmen (Apr 7, 2012)

Had a quick go and this seems to work.

Adjust temperature relatively on quick develop, then go into detail for develop.


----------

